# Keep USB slots powered in sleep mode



## sf289 (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm running Windows 8 on an Asus S200e notebook. I'm about to go travelling and i've been advised that it'll be easier to charge all my tech using my notebook's USB slots as a central charger that I can plug my phone, iPod, camera into. However i'll be charging it while i'm asleep, where i'll also want my laptop to be in sleep mode.
I heard it is possible to charge things using the USB port while the laptop is in sleepmode/ off. I've tried to figure out how to do this but my notebook continues to shut the USB slots when put it into sleep mode. 
Does anyone know how to configure the notebook to keep the USB slots powered?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search type *devmgmt.msc* right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager *open *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers right click_ Each_ *USB Root Hub/Properties/Power Management*._ Un-check_ *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power*. And Check *Allow this device to wake the computer. *


----------



## sf289 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! 

I've tried that already, I un-checked the Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power, however I wasn't able to tick 'wake up PC' as the option was grayed out. Suggestions?


----------



## sf289 (May 19, 2013)

Anyone?


----------

